# Looking for A Good Walleye Taxidermist



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

As the title states, I'm looking for a good walleye taxidermy. Recommendations?

I'm in the Port Huron area and I'd be willing to drive up to 1.5hrs or so. Closer would be nice though. Lol


----------



## olin (Feb 21, 2011)

J


RedM2 said:


> As the title states, I'm looking for a good walleye taxidermy. Recommendations?
> 
> I'm in the Port Huron area and I'd be willing to drive up to 1.5hrs or so. Closer would be nice though. Lol


shaski fish taxidermy He's in flushing.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Ship and receive from all over the country
Some sag river and Lake Erie eyes


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

RedM2 said:


> As the title states, I'm looking for a good walleye taxidermy. Recommendations?
> 
> I'm in the Port Huron area and I'd be willing to drive up to 1.5hrs or so. Closer would be nice though. Lol


What I want to know is where the hell ya caught a wall mounter this time of yr near PH ?? Congrats


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> What I want to know is where the hell ya caught a wall mounter this time of yr near PH ?? Congrats


Lake Erie. Lol. The best part was I wasn't even fishing for walleye.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Pics please. I haven't used them but st clair flats taxidermy has a great reputation and there in Algonac.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> Lake Erie. Lol. The best part was I wasn't even fishing for walleye.


Please show some pics of the fish.... Not fishing for eyes in Erie? What were you fishing for steel off Wheatley?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Shaski in flushing. Great work and quick turn around. Got mine back in less than a month. All he does is fish.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Shaski in flushing , has my 13lb one from erie!!!!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

ST.CLAIR FLATS


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Another vote for St. Clair Flats. They did a 12.5 lb walleye for me years ago and it looks like it just came out of the water.


----------

